# cpt code 76700 v/s 76770-- Help!



## peeya (Dec 15, 2010)

Can someone please help me with the difference between cpt 76700 & 76770. If my Doctor does an Abdominal Ultrasound for Aortic Aneurysm what should I bill.


----------



## onecoydiva (Dec 15, 2010)

Code(s)   Description 
76700 ‑ 76705     Ultrasound, abdominal, real time with image documentation 
76770 ‑ 76775     Ultrasound, retroperitoneal (eg, renal aorta nodes), real time with image documentation 
I would say it's the 76770 since it's a US for a AAA


----------

